# .Recon Training Company References



## Teufel (Apr 5, 2017)

I have uploaded the current Recon Training Company guidance for inbound BRC students and potential lat-movers. It will answer a lot of questions that come up here on the site and provides a sample workout plan as well.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 5, 2017)

Excellent reference....  but....  you may get asked for the picture book version after hearing the screams of "TOO MANY WORDS!!!!  I NEED PICTURES!!!"


----------



## leonrazurado (Apr 5, 2017)

I am receiving an error message when I try to open it. Is it the same as the check in, gear list, and screening checklist?


----------



## leonrazurado (Apr 5, 2017)

x SF med said:


> Excellent reference....  but....  you may get asked for the picture book version after hearing the screams of "TOO MANY WORDS!!!!  I NEED PICTURES!!!"


That's a common misconception. We can also understand (simplified) words written in crayon if no pictures are available.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 5, 2017)

leonrazurado said:


> I am receiving an error message when I try to open it. Is it the same as the check in, gear list, and screening checklist?



Open with your laptop - 

Looks like it may not play well with phones not pre-installed with Word.


----------



## leonrazurado (Apr 5, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Open with your laptop -
> 
> Looks like it may not play well with phones not pre-installed with Word.


Thanks, will do.


----------



## PCRWizard (Apr 6, 2017)

Thank you for all the excellent information you post! I really appreciate it and it's been very illuminating.


----------

